# Spider Photo's..............



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Go on then, who's got photo's of spiders/creepy crawlies/reptiles taken in their gardens, or just out and about.

Would love to see some..........aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggg


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi
I found a website that shows photos of Aussie creatures (I wanted to know what we were letting ourselves in for)!
Can't post websites but it's Australian Animals (sure you can work it out from that lol)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*I've got the heebie jeebies...........*

Got it Jules, good site, but some of the spiders are pure lethal looking, aint got a clue how i'm going to cope! Cheers


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Ha. I know what you mean! scary stuff! But the good thing is, it does say that there haven't been any deaths from spider bites for years. Plus my kids hate spiders here so think they will run a mile out there!! lol
Will take the spiders over some of the humans here anyday!
Hows your application going?


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

The last thing you have to worry about is spiders, lol!! Really, since I've come to Oz I've only had one in my house when we first moved in and that was only because it had stood empty for a few months.... and I have seen a couple in the garden. They are really not that bad. It's not like they are on the prowl searching for humans to scare. They keep to themselves pretty much....just staying in their webs catching flies which is a good thing ; -). If you do the usual pest control thing (where you have your house sprayed every six months) then hardly any beasties come inside. Also all houses are fitted with fly/insect screens so even when you leave the doors and windows open nothing comes in. I just thought I'd put you out of your misery. To me the nesting of hundreds of caterpillars outside next to my geyser was much more frightening...they were cold and came to gather around the warm geyser in winter. Also the ants are rather large, bull ants I think they're called...mind that the kids don't sit down among them...or try to pick one up like my little one did. They bite and their bites seem to burn for a while afterwards...at least that's what the kids claim. But they are NOT scary. Insects are the least of my worries. I really am hard-pressed to think of anything truly bothersome about Australia. Maybe if you put a gun to my head I'd say that once in a while the hoons on the road make a bit of noise squealing around the round-abouts and that's late at night.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Go on then, who's got photo's of spiders/creepy crawlies/reptiles taken in their gardens, or just out and about.
> 
> Would love to see some..........aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggg


I do im going to try and attach them let me know if it works they were taken in Brisbane the sunshine coast one big spider and lovely parrots. not sure what i am doing but i have them saved on my profile or pm me and give me you email and ill email them to you if you like

Niamh


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Jules said:


> Ha. I know what you mean! scary stuff! But the good thing is, it does say that there haven't been any deaths from spider bites for years. Plus my kids hate spiders here so think they will run a mile out there!! lol
> Will take the spiders over some of the humans here anyday!
> Hows your application going?


As far as taking spiders over some of the humans here - i totally agree with you! Your're right.

We are in limbo at the mo Jules over the application, we've passed our TRA, the only thing holding us up just now are the police thingies, then we are going to visa apply on-line. My sis in law is in brisbane and she is sponsoring us, so she fills in her part on line too at her end, then it's the waiting game all over again! how about you guys? any joy


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey baby75, yeah that would be great, my e-mail add is: [email protected]. Cheers


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like you are half way there then Scottishcelts, good for you.!
Our TRA application has been held up a little as I had to have surgery recently so wasnt able to get things sorted, but am on the mend now and just getting the last bits together to send it off.
How long did yours take to come back?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Quite a while, about 9 weeks. We were fully expecting them to ask for more info, as my hubby is a programmer/software engineer and there's so much info they need from you, but all was ok.

One thing i would say though Jules is make sure you guys add every little detail - even if you think it is irrelevant, put it in! Don't miss out anything in relation to your job and don't worry about overdoing it, they want the lot and make sure you sound like you know what you are talking about. You don't want any more delays, the process is a nightmare as it is! The waiting game is the worse part of the whole process i think.

Good luck Jules, anything i can do to help, just fire away!


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks. We decided to use an agent to help us as I had read horror stories about the details and we did it all ourselves when we went to Bulgaria.nightmare! I got them to send me an example of the work reference so I knew what to put in it, made a huge difference. My husband is a gas fitter and we had to put down an example of jobs he had done from start to finish. The agents have told me that it is ok to put forward now but it did take me 3 or 4 attempts to get it right!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, when my hubby was putting his together, he worked at it for ages and there was so much information, i said to him i though it was a bit much and there was too much input, but he got it bang on and it worked!


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

Jules said:


> Hi
> I found a website that shows photos of Aussie creatures (I wanted to know what we were letting ourselves in for)!
> Can't post websites but it's Australian Animals (sure you can work it out from that lol)


Oh my god. I have just looked at this sight and seen the huntsman spider. I have seen a real one before but it actually looked worse on screen seeing how fat and hairy it was, it made cringe just looking at it never mind thinking that I might end up with one under my bed!!!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi cmallon, yes the ******s are evil looking aren't they, much bigger than i expected.

How am i a going to manage a sleep with thoughts of those hairy things?


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*spiders etc*



Baby75 said:


> I do im going to try and attach them let me know if it works they were taken in Brisbane the sunshine coast one big spider and lovely parrots. not sure what i am doing but i have them saved on my profile or pm me and give me you email and ill email them to you if you like
> 
> Niamh


i am really really scared of spiders but since i have been here i have seen 3/4, you get your houses sprayed which costs about $200 and then they kill all bugs trying to enter your house, its funny because we have found cockroaches outside our back doors on their backs still alive but dying slowly. hope taht helps! good luck guys!


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*using an agent?*



Jules said:


> Thanks. We decided to use an agent to help us as I had read horror stories about the details and we did it all ourselves when we went to Bulgaria.nightmare! I got them to send me an example of the work reference so I knew what to put in it, made a huge difference. My husband is a gas fitter and we had to put down an example of jobs he had done from start to finish. The agents have told me that it is ok to put forward now but it did take me 3 or 4 attempts to get it right!


hi there jules i just wondered which agent you are using? what have they done for you exactly? hope you dont mind me asking.how much do they carge you for that, i have friends on their way out too you see,

cheers

meg


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

michelle.ritchie said:


> i am really really scared of spiders but since i have been here i have seen 3/4, you get your houses sprayed which costs about $200 and then they kill all bugs trying to enter your house, its funny because we have found cockroaches outside our back doors on their backs still alive but dying slowly. hope taht helps! good luck guys!


Hey m.r that's good to know but how do you manage to sleep at night? was it hard at first, seen as you are really scared of spiders, me too and i worry myself sick how i am going to manage as they are my most hated thing on the planet but am determined not to let them ruin my dream of moving to O, we hope to be over in Brisbane in September?

How did you guys settle in?


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*spiders*



scottishcelts said:


> Hey m.r that's good to know but how do you manage to sleep at night? was it hard at first, seen as you are really scared of spiders, me too and i worry myself sick how i am going to manage as they are my most hated thing on the planet but am determined not to let them ruin my dream of moving to O, we hope to be over in Brisbane in September?
> 
> How did you guys settle in?


We have settled in well, we have bought a house here, the market is rising fast here too! my cats are not aloud out thats the only thing i dont like, my hubby worries about the cane toads. life is good its just a shame you have to work really.(lol) the spiders thing has got alot better for me too. if i told you that in the first week of being here i woke up and there was a massive huntsman above my bed! and i couldnt sleep in the room that night. then, we moved into our rental property couple of months later and my cat woke us in the morning under our bed we found another huntsman!!!!! i think i just had bad luck!!!! other thing you may not like being a pommy!!! is the midges and mosquitos, i am constantle getting bit, so we have bought this thing now called a bug eater and it seems to be doing the trick!


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Meg

We are using Global Visas and we are paying them £293 a month for 6 months, its a whole lot easier to pay in installments you dont miss it quite so much.
We have only just started but when I had to do my husband work ref I asked them to send me an example as it needs to be so detailed, which they did and I had the reference down to a tee in no time with that help.
Still waiting for his employers to put it on letterhead for us but have learnt from past experiences not to push things and let it all happen naturally!
Hope this helps, if you have any more questions feel free to ask.

Jules


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

*Spiders*

Just like to say. Aussie's totally exaggerate on the whole spider, everything is dangerous in Australia thing. If your living in a city you might see a few spiders but its really not as bad as they make it out to be. I grew up in Zimbabwe and we had snakes in our house, scorpions in the pool and hugh hairy spiders, that is scary. Really you will all be wondering what the fuss is all about.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

This maybe so Byo, but remember that you were brought up with these nasty scary things, most of us were not, all we have is basically tiny spiders that don't do any harm or leave no threat, in comparison anyway. So you have had time and experience to get used to these monsters, we are only starting out!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The first time I saw a huntsman spider I was literally struck dumb. I hate spiders too and this one was on my husbands chest (he was working in the garden cutting down trees) and he didn't know it was there!

The second time one was near the hinge on the front door and My Dad decided to prod it so it went into the house!!! I was on my way and had to leave so when I got back I was looking around for it and couldn't find it! Eventually found it and managed to get it out with the helpof a bowl and a piece of cardboard. They may be harmless but the size of them is incredible especially since in the UK I've never seen a spider that big!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

Aah, Aussie horror stories. Yeah, spiders... You get a lot of Red-backs even in the city.

We've also had dugites in the house. one was so small my sister thought it was a hair elastic on the floor and almost picked it up.

Bushfires, they're a big scary one. We had to evacuate once when a fire came within 50m of the house, my cousin's house completely burnt down last year. Even the mortar between the bricks melted. They found two little drops of gold which were his parents wedding rings.

Oh, and kangaroos, they're an underrated danger. Our labrador once chased a buck kangaroo, it jumped into the dam and the dog followed, so the roo grabbed it and held it underwater until the dog drowned. 

(we still ride them to school though ;P)

The best advice for avoiding spiders is to put all the windows in your car up when you park it overnight. I'll always remember the time I was driving along and suddenly my sister starts pointing at me and screaming that I've got something on my shoulder.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey baby75, yeah that would be great, my e-mail add is: [email protected]. Cheers


hi friend  im am so slow some times you think i would have remembered your id  honestly there is to much going on in my head 

im in the know now!!!
Niamh


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Akatrin said:


> Aah, Aussie horror stories. Yeah, spiders... You get a lot of Red-backs even in the city.
> 
> We've also had dugites in the house. one was so small my sister thought it was a hair elastic on the floor and almost picked it up.
> 
> ...


oh stop  now im really getting the hebee jeebies im going to be investing in any thing that keeps them away 

wonder what happens if you sallow one in your sleep


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> wonder what happens if you sallow one in your sleep


Depending on the size you won't need breakfast in the morning 

Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> hi friend  im am so slow some times you think i would have remembered your id  honestly there is to much going on in my head
> 
> im in the know now!!!
> Niamh


Yeay wotever baby, you know what the English say about the Irish don't you!!!:

and no i know it's not true!!! lol xxx


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> The first time I saw a huntsman spider I was literally struck dumb. I hate spiders too and this one was on my husbands chest (he was working in the garden cutting down trees) and he didn't know it was there!
> 
> The second time one was near the hinge on the front door and My Dad decided to prod it so it went into the house!!! I was on my way and had to leave so when I got back I was looking around for it and couldn't find it! Eventually found it and managed to get it out with the helpof a bowl and a piece of cardboard. They may be harmless but the size of them is incredible especially since in the UK I've never seen a spider that big!
> 
> ...


I would/will have a heart attack!! and i'm not joking, i would have just died honestly. Did your husband recover well?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Akatrin said:


> Aah, Aussie horror stories. Yeah, spiders... You get a lot of Red-backs even in the city.
> 
> We've also had dugites in the house. one was so small my sister thought it was a hair elastic on the floor and almost picked it up.
> 
> ...


I hope you are pulling our legs about those kangaroos!!!!! aaarrrrggghhh!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Depending on the size you won't need breakfast in the morning
> 
> Karen


You see this is the nightmares i keep having, about huntsmen or even worse - funnel webs falling or climbing on my face during the night and then i wake up and scream and scream and scream.....................................then collapse..... i must be mad


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> You see this is the nightmares i keep having, about huntsmen or even worse - funnel webs falling or climbing on my face during the night and then i wake up and scream and scream and scream.....................................then collapse..... i must be mad


Dont worry ill protect you! you see im planning on training a load of lizards to be spider hunters heeheee do ya think it will work!

no your not mad slightly touched like me !! much better


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Depending on the size you won't need breakfast in the morning
> 
> Karen


hey you never know might be a new wonder weight loss plan well a girl can dream any way


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Yeay wotever baby, you know what the English say about the Irish don't you!!!:
> 
> and no i know it's not true!!! lol xxx


cheeky mare  am i forgiven though!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> I would/will have a heart attack!! and i'm not joking, i would have just died honestly. Did your husband recover well?


I think he was thinking about keeping a huntsman as a pet just to keep me quiet .

Luckily spiders don't bother him at all!

Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> cheeky mare  am i forgiven though!


Of course!!!

about training those lizards....................................


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> I think he was thinking about keeping a huntsman as a pet just to keep me quiet .
> 
> Luckily spiders don't bother him at all!
> 
> Karen


Hey Karen, don't give my husband ideas - i would totally be at his mercy!!!


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> You see this is the nightmares i keep having, about huntsmen or even worse - funnel webs falling or climbing on my face during the night and then i wake up and scream and scream and scream.....................................then collapse..... i must be mad


but they're such a good source of protien!

I like to think my cat eats most of them for me though


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Akatrin said:


> but they're such a good source of protien!
> 
> I like to think my cat eats most of them for me though


Yeah but it's the thought of the cat bringing them into the house still alive in their mouths and the bloody spider escaping in a mad rage attacking the first thing it plants it's 8 or 9 eyes on (me probably)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

hey baby 75, maybe we could draw up some plans for lab growing spider killing mutant lizards.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> hey baby 75, maybe we could draw up some plans for lab growing spider killing mutant lizards.


sounds like a plan  hey might make us rich 

there is a program on about Australia most deadly animals chanel nat geo wild sky digital called deadly dozen omfg what are we letting our self in for


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

avoided it like the plague baby, i've tortured myself enough over the past few weeks with spi***s (can't bear to say their name any more), so i'm not peeking for a while!!!

It's those dastardly huntsmen and wolf you know whats that get to me!!!

aaaaarrrrrggghhhhh....................


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> avoided it like the plague baby, i've tortured myself enough over the past few weeks with spi***s (can't bear to say their name any more), so i'm not peeking for a while!!!
> 
> It's those dastardly huntsmen and wolf you know whats that get to me!!!
> 
> aaaaarrrrrggghhhhh....................


Is not the huntsman you want to worry about that funnel web is horrible with big fangs stop reading now for the horror of it be warned 








(when its bites you have to pull it off as it fangs are so long ) 

but!!!!! there are very few bites every year and no one has died as they have the antivenin's so don't worry ok


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Is not the huntsman you want to worry about that funnel web is horrible with big fangs stop reading now for the horror of it be warned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah av read a bit about those beggars, apparently if you get bitten by one the whole ordeal is horrific, as they keep on biting and as you say you have to pull them off, only if it happens to me you won't have to worry about pulling the bloody thing off - i'll already have died of shock!!!

As far as pulling them off, i think i'll pass and invent myself a spider gun.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

well, after reading this thread along with some other bits and pieces about the "wildlife" in Australia, I must announce that I have finally had the dream that i knew was coming, and that I fear will be recurring...

I dreamed that I was bitten by a poisonous snake in the middle of Melbourne LOL (I know that's about as likely as a rattlesnake crawling up into my office to take a chunk out of my leg right now). And what's weird is that I'm not really afraid of snakes; it's the spiders that really freak me out. 

Really looking forward to life in Oz hehehe! (actually I am!)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> well, after reading this thread along with some other bits and pieces about the "wildlife" in Australia, I must announce that I have finally had the dream that i knew was coming, and that I fear will be recurring...
> 
> I dreamed that I was bitten by a poisonous snake in the middle of Melbourne LOL (I know that's about as likely as a rattlesnake crawling up into my office to take a chunk out of my leg right now). And what's weird is that I'm not really afraid of snakes; it's the spiders that really freak me out.
> 
> Really looking forward to life in Oz hehehe! (actually I am!)


Hi Tiffani, yeah i too am totally freaking out about the spiders, i think it's the overall size of them isn't it and the size of those fangs!! horrific stuff, you don't see any fangs on uk spiders (well not that i've noticed anyway) but i'm terrified of our version of 'big' spiders, heaven knows how i'm going to cope in Oz.

Where abouts are you off to in Oz? We are off to Brisbane and can't wait, despite the beastie worries!!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> well, after reading this thread along with some other bits and pieces about the "wildlife" in Australia, I must announce that I have finally had the dream that i knew was coming, and that I fear will be recurring...
> 
> I dreamed that I was bitten by a poisonous snake in the middle of Melbourne LOL (I know that's about as likely as a rattlesnake crawling up into my office to take a chunk out of my leg right now). And what's weird is that I'm not really afraid of snakes; it's the spiders that really freak me out.
> 
> Really looking forward to life in Oz hehehe! (actually I am!)


your a bona fide member now 

you know i don't mind any spiders here but the thoughts of finding one of those in my bed room or my lads rooms and ild be a mess but i know that the chances are very unlikely not going to stop me going though


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

does any one want to see a huge spider climbing on my brothers face! i have a picture some were !


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

go on then baby - send it to me then! i'm surprised you haven't sent it my way before!!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

celts: we'll be in Melbourne. We're moving out there in late January. Can't wait! There are definitely fangs on American spiders (well, some of them) and a few of them can be fatal, but there's still something about Australian fauna that can be really disturbing LOL

Thanks baby LOL I feel right at home


----------



## pominNoosa (Dec 6, 2007)

*Spiders!!*

I once found myself sitting next to a huntsman spider in Noosa National Park - I was on the toilet and it was sitting on the sanitary bin. Since I was in mid wee there was no escape. The scream I let out was small and silent...!!! 

Don't have much of a spider problem in the house (touching a lot of wood right now!), although know they're all watching me with a million billion eyes from the garden. Was a bit freaked out by the first snake I saw in our new countryside garden but have got myself up to speed on which ones are totally harmless and which ones to run away from very quickly, shouting aaaarrrrghhhh!!!

Becky


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

pominNoosa said:


> I once found myself sitting next to a huntsman spider in Noosa National Park - I was on the toilet and it was sitting on the sanitary bin. Since I was in mid wee there was no escape. The scream I let out was small and silent...!!!
> 
> Don't have much of a spider problem in the house (touching a lot of wood right now!), although know they're all watching me with a million billion eyes from the garden. Was a bit freaked out by the first snake I saw in our new countryside garden but have got myself up to speed on which ones are totally harmless and which ones to run away from very quickly, shouting aaaarrrrghhhh!!!
> 
> Becky


Hi pominNoosa - oh my god, the huntsmen in the toilet fiasco!!!!!!!!!! i would have frozen on the spot, screaming screaming inwards - someone would have had to came into the toilet and got me out - probably knickers around the ankle scenario -so i'll tell you what, every time i go out in public in Oz -i'll be wearing my best knickers always!!!

The irony of all of this is that i am a horticulture student!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

Cane Toads also haunt toilets.. Now those I really don't like. One time I trod on one barefoot, and it was all dried out (dead already) and made a wheezing noise.

But they're also hallucinogenic and poisonous, so apparently the dogs and cats will chase them then get addicted to the hallucinogens, eat a lot of toads and then die from the poison.


----------

